# vegetarian options to serve with coconut rice



## larry_stewart (Oct 20, 2008)

My wife came across a coconut rice recipe that she would like to try.  I was just wondering what vegetarian options I have to serve with this rice that would go well.  Since I never really had coconut rice before, Im not sure what will work.


----------



## africhef (Oct 20, 2008)

curried vegies


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2008)

I get coconut rice at my favorite Indian restaurant a lot. I eat it along side any of their offerings. A lot of mine contain meat, but they have plenty of curries and other dishes that are vegetarian. Of course I do not know the names of most indian dishes so I can't be of any help there, but check out Indian cuisine for ideas and you will get plenty I am sure.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 20, 2008)

I second curried vegetables.  In fact, I made my favorite hot/spicy curried vegetable dish "Green Curry" (from Anna Thomas's "The Vegetarian Epicure, Book Two") Saturday night.  I think it (or something similar) would go great over Coconut Rice.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 20, 2008)

A grilled filet of (_insert favorite fish here_) would make a nice topper.


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> A grilled filet of (_insert favorite fish here_) would make a nice topper.



That is a great idea except not for a vegetarian.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 20, 2008)

GB said:


> That is a great idea except not for a vegetarian.


 
Aren't vegetarians and vegans different?

Oh well, how about some grilled veggies then?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 20, 2008)

Jeekinz - yes, vegetarians & vegans are different.  But neither one eats animal flesh, & that includes fish.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 20, 2008)

I've seen tofu cooked many different ways.  Maybe seared terriyaki tofu?


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Aren't vegetarians and vegans different?
> 
> Oh well, how about some grilled veggies then?


Generally vegetarians do not eat animals, but will eat products that come from animals.

Vegans will not eat anything that comes from animals, such as butter, cheese, etc.


----------



## miniman (Oct 20, 2008)

You could use a basic curry sauce and add into it anything you like - it could be tofu or quorn, a selection of vegetables. You could even have curried eggs, add hard boiled eggs to your sauce shortly before serving - they need to take on some of the flavour but not over cook.

This is a korma recipe - we usually use chicken but you could add anything you want.

Korma​

Ingredients

2 tbsp vegetable oil 
1 large onion
4cm piece of root ginger 
4 whole cloves 
4 cardamom pods, crushed 
1 tsp ground coriander 
1 ½ tsp ground cumin 
¼ tsp allspice 
½ tsp ground turmeric 
1 tsp mild chilli 
3 cloves garlic
2 tsp tomato puree
75g ground almonds
250 ml stock

200ml whipping cream
salt/pepper


50g flaked toasted almonds 

Method

2. Peel and chop the onion and garlic. 
3. Peel and grate the root ginger. Measure out the spices, mixing together, except for the cloves and cardamom pods.
4. Fry the onion, cloves, and cardamom pods in the vegetable oil for a few minutes until the onion begins to soften,
5. Add the garlic and ginger, and fry for 4 minutes. Then add all the remaining spices, stirring around to release the flavour.
6. Add the tomato puree, ground almonds, stock and cream, and simmer for about 15 minutes, until reduced to the consistency of thick cream. Taste and add seasoning if required.
7. Sprinkle toasted almonds on top and serve with rice and/or naan bread.


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 26, 2008)

How about some Dal and Naan?  Remember, rice and beans (I hope the lentils in Dal count as beans) equal a complete protein in vegetarian cuisine.


----------

